

Scryptic iPhone game: words are your weapons and strategy your friend - marcog1
http://www.lksgameworks.com/

======
marcog1
This was developed by Computer Science professors at the University of Cape
Town.

Video for those on Facebook:
[https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150400020984867...](https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150400020984867&oid=182353021829936)

Design docs: <http://www.lksgameworks.com/dev.html>

